# Painted wood paneling



## daph0216 (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone have pictures of this, or know how to paint wood paneling?


----------



## glennjanie (May 28, 2007)

Welcome Daph:
I have any pictures of it but painted paneling is fairly common. Some like to fill the joints with drywall compound and some prefer to use wallpaper over it  with a heavy building paper foundation. There has been a lot of discussion about paneling on here before and there were as many solutions tas there were people answering.
Personally, I would use laundry detergent to clean the walls and rinse well. Then paint it with KILZ 2 and a coat or two of satin latex enamel using a medium to deep nap roller. I have seen up to 3 different, but close colors on seperate boards; it breaks up the boredom.
There are some types of paneling that are covered with paper and will not tolerate painting. If there is wood grain that matches the appearance of the surface it is real wood and will paint well.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (May 29, 2007)

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=368


----------

